# Suggestion for table covering



## navigator9 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just thought I'd mention something that has helped me. I've been through many different table cloths since I started doing craft fairs. None of them were actual tablecloths, they've all been yardage that I've bought at the $1.99 a yard fabric store. The first was black velvet, back when I was selling jewelry. Ugh, I still remember that stuff.....it weighted a ton! And I constantly needed to be using a lint roller on it because every little speck of dust showed. 

When I started selling soap, I switched to a pale gray, (it was neutral, and there's not always a lot to choose from at the $1.99 a yard store) very lightweight, silky fabric. It was great for transporting, it folded up to nothing, unlike the velvet, but no matter how carefully I packed it, it was always a mass of wrinkles when I unpacked it. I hated that. I would spend so much time ironing that big, honking piece of fabric, and then it would be a wrinkled mess. Also, the ends!!! You know what I mean, those floppy pieces at the ends of your table that you don't know what to do with, at least I didn't. There were a couple of more attempts that failed until I hit on my present solution.

I was wandering through the $1.99 store and was drawn to a beautiful shade of green, one of the colors I use in my brand. It was a polyester knit. Yup, visions of leisure suits danced in my head. LOL Oh, most of you are probably too young to remember those. Be thankful you are! Anyway, the wheels started turning and I thought about how there would be no wrinkles, and I thought about making a slip cover for my tables, so there would be no floppy ends. This is the best move I ever made. I pack that thing willy nilly, no worries, just throw it in, and when I pull it out and slip it over my table....no wrinkles! And if there are some light ones, they fall out as it hangs on the table. I've even had another vendor come over and say, "I saw you take that out, all balled up, and when you put it on your table, there were no wrinkles, what's it made of?" 

It was the simplest thing to make, just two pieces, one for the top, and another long piece that wraps all the way around the table, and overlaps in the back, but not sewn down, so that I can access things under the table. Just one long seam. I used a narrow zig zag stitch, because the knit is stretchy, and this allows it to stretch without the thread breaking. Because it's a knit, it doesn't even have to be hemmed, because it won't fray. Easy peasy.

So if you struggle with your table covering, maybe it's something you'd want to consider. It's one less thing I have to worry about the night before, or the morning of, and that makes it worth it for me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 2, 2014)

I use a polyester blend fabric as well.  I use brown and it's fantastic to use without wrinkles.   I actually put chain weights in the hem to keep it hanging straight without blowing around.  I've been using the same 3 tablecloths I made for 3+ years now.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 2, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I use a polyester blend fabric as well.  I use brown and it's fantastic to use without wrinkles.   I actually put chain weights in the hem to keep it hanging straight without blowing around.  I've been using the same 3 tablecloths I made for 3+ years now.



I'm sure you'll agree that any little thing you can do to make preparation for or doing  craft fairs easier is worth it. Just not having to iron the table covering and being able to throw it in anywhere it will fit, is a benefit. I'll take whatever advantage I can get!


----------

